# especially



## yuechu

Hello/大家好,

I am trying to translate the following sentence into Chinese but am not too sure about how to translate "especially":

I like dairy products, especially cheese.
我喜欢吃牛奶制品, 特别是奶酪. (this is how I translated it off the top of my head, but I think 特别 might not be correct here, right? is 尤其 better?)

Thanks/谢谢！


----------



## SuperXW

特别是 is totally correct here. Don't worry. 
尤其是 is also correct.


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, SuperXW!!

Oh, by the way, is one more common than the other or are they both used at a common frequency?


----------



## xiaolijie

特别 has more functions (for example, it can be used as an adjective, whereas 尤其 can't be), so it's used more often in terms of frequency count.


----------



## Youngfun

特别 also means 'special'.

But I think 奶制品 is more common than 牛奶制品。What do you guys think?


----------



## BODYholic

Youngfun said:


> But I think 奶制品 is more common than 牛奶制品。What do you guys think?



As you know, 奶 is not an elegant word in Chinese. So 牛乳制品 (or even 乳制品 for something more general) is a much prefer term.


----------



## yuechu

知道了（明白了？) . 谢谢你们的改正/suggestion !!  Chinese has more synonyms here than I thought.. I will stick to 乳制品 then (if it sounds better). Would 大陆人 also agree that 牛乳制品/乳制品 sounds better than 牛奶制品/奶制品？(assuming that BODYholic is speaking for the preference in Singaporean Chinese)


----------



## viajero_canjeado

baosheng said:


> 谢谢你们的改正/suggestion !!



While we're offering suggestions, you might want to know that "suggestion" means 建議，while 改正 is more like correction.


----------



## Youngfun

I'm sorry, BODYholic, but I don't agree with you.
奶 is not an elegant word only when used alone because it can also mean "boobs", or in the compound “奶子” which can only mean "boobs". 
But nobody would associate it with this meaning in the compounds 牛奶、奶制品、牛奶制品。It's clear that it means "milk" here.

奶 is the colloquial form while 乳 is a more formal term.
牛奶、奶制品、牛奶制品、奶酪、酸奶 are used both in writing and in colloquial speech, but in formal writing they can also be called 牛乳、乳制品、牛乳制品、乳酪、酸乳。
In Singapore, do you call the milk 牛乳 in colloquial speech too, to prevent the double meaning of 奶？
Also, the cleansing milk is 洗面乳 or 洁面乳 in the labels, but in China nobody calls it those ways in every day life: we always say 洗面奶. 

Finally, to be precise, I advise you to say 奶制品 or 乳制品 because many dairy products, especially cheese, are made from goat milk or other kinds of milk.
Unless you only like dairy products made from cow milk, then you can say 牛奶制品、牛乳制品。


----------



## BODYholic

Youngfun said:


> In Singapore, do you call the milk 牛乳 in colloquial speech too, to prevent the double meaning of 奶？



In Singapore, we mostly say 牛奶 in casual conversation. 牛乳 is always used in TV commercials or any other forms of advertisement.

Be it colloquial or formal, I have never heard of 奶制品 or 牛奶制品, but it isn't too difficult for us to guess its meaning. For us, it is always 牛乳制品 or 乳制品。The reason is simple, we see "制品" as a formal term. It would be uber strange to couple it with a informal word, in this case 奶. Of course, your mileage may vary in accordance to your region.

Over here, the true blue colloquial term of  牛乳制品 should be 牛奶做的.  Not a sane person would says 制品 in his/her daily conversation.



baosheng said:


> especially cheese.
> 特别是奶酪



Also, if we do say cheese in Chinese, be it colloquially or formally, it is always 乳酪. 奶酪 sounds cheesy (pun intended) to my ears.


----------



## sesame_fr

baosheng said:


> Hello/大家好,
> 
> I am trying to translate the following sentence into Chinese but am not too sure about how to translate "especially":
> 
> I like dairy products, especially cheese.
> 我喜欢吃牛奶制品, 特别是奶酪. (this is how I translated it off the top of my head, but I think 特别 might not be correct here, right? is 尤其 better?)
> 
> Thanks/谢谢！



Just as Youngfan wrote，the words 奶 and 乳can be used in different cases，for example we say 母乳喂养、but 晚上还要给孩子喂奶。We say more often 奶制品. 

You phrase may be “我*喜欢*奶制品，尤其是奶酪。” Maybe you like drink the milk，and very grave here。



‘’


----------



## Youngfun

Dear BODYholic, I think we can stop arguing.
It's simply a regional difference, in China 奶 is very common, while in Singapore you use 乳 more.
And over here the most common way to say "cheese" is 奶酪 and the most common way to say "dairy products" is 奶制品.
Also because there is 老北京奶酪 which is never called 乳酪。Would you find 老北京奶酪 "cheesy"? (LOL great pun)

What about 双皮奶、Mongolian 奶豆腐、奶油、淡奶（whipping cream）、奶昔 (mikshake)？Over here, in these compounds 奶 is never replaced by 乳。


----------



## xiaolijie

你们离题太远了！ 
(特别是 "双皮奶" 这个让人好奇的词，让我完全走错路了！)


----------

